# Countdown to delivery date



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Our new boy is due to be born in about 7 days. I'm so excited! I can only imagine how I'm going to feel after he gets here. Can't wait to bring hime home in February. Hoping for at least a few males in the litter.

This is the litter we're buying from.

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Upcoming Litters


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Very exciting! I remember hanging on my computer every day just waiting for news of the happy event and then waiting for puppy pics.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I've been doing that since we went to see the sire and dam in October. LOL! I feel like a kid at Christmas time. It's going to be so hard to not get to see him in person or touch him until February.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Delightful torture isn't it......best of luck.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> Delightful torture isn't it......best of luck.


 
Thanks! Yes it is. LOL!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay! How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures of the little one!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing like a new pup- brings such excitement and hope!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You and I are in the same boat. My pup will be born in about 5 days. Have fun waiting!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Me, too. Mine is due on Dec 7th! A girl for me this time.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey congrats on your new (soon to be) puppy.

After having to go through several " she is pregnant - oh now she is not pregnant" and "only one or two puppies born - you are way down on a waiting list" we had to switch our breeder and go with a different ( also reputable) one. We are now also expecting our female to come to us beginning of January. :laugh:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

OH, good luck, y'all!!! Can't wait to hear about those pups!!! That's about the time I'm bringing my new puppy, Logan, home! The wait seems to last FOREVER .... from the time the mother's bred to birth to watching the pups develop ... 
Looking forward to the updates!!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

It's so exciting to see lots of people expecting new puppies around the same time. What will we do until they get here? LOL!

Well, I'm sure Mia will keep me busy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The wait must be torture!! But its all worth it in the end.=)

Congrats!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations to all the new parents to be above, waiting is so hard.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Three more days! Gah!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Three more days! Gah!


5 more days. Hehe!

I keep checking my email just in case of an earlier delivery. Hope not, but you never know.

I'll never make it to February without bursting at the seems.


----------



## jmk83 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! Also in the same boat! We are choosing between two litters, one born about 2 weeks ago and the second litter due this week!!! We check our email constantly for pictures and updates, it's fantastic torture! Our pup will come home sometime in January. Sounds like our little ones will all be home around the same time, so exciting! It's our first GSD, and we can't wait!


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share the information about our future GSD puppy.
We got first pictures and the whole litter looks really nice.
I would like to get your comments on our choice of the litter combination.
Here is the link to PDB which shows the litter combination.

Mating test - German shepherd dog

What do you think about this combination - I know we are already set for this litter (and not planing to change this - it is a WGSL and that is what we wanted), but wanted to hear your opinions on blood lines - good or bad - it is welcomed


----------

